# Blank Screen/dash buttons dont work



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Moderators, this belongs in the Gen1 area.

You might try disconnecting the battery, waiting a few minutes, making sure the driver's door is closed and then reconnecting. That forces everything to reboot.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

willsgills said:


> Hello, i own a 2014 chevy cruze turbo diesel with 86k miles and my display went blank and my dash buttons no longer work. Tried some tricks i found on youtube nothing worked. i removed the display and radio fuse, waited 5 mins and plugged them back in and then noticed my steering wheel controls did not work. i went to napa and bought new fuses, i now have steering wheel controls back but my screen and dash buttons still dont work.
> 
> please help, thank you


*Moved*


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

